# Weirdest Horse Names you Have Ever Heard of?



## KissTheRing (Aug 2, 2011)

My babe was named by an 5 yr old girl. Her mother asked her what my soon to be geldings name would be she replied "Neigh!" So my steed was dubbed the very sound that he would make... Lolz I would change it if I weren't superstitious- personally I think changing the name is bad luck Lolz!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Duren (Oct 25, 2011)

While I was horse shopping I came across a colt named Dun Stepped In Whiz. Cute colt, but really??


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

There are some very strange names in Casey's pedigree, first of, Caseys name, GS Captivation.. 
Pretty Wild
Preacher Man
Maggies Gin
Ghengis Kahn
WP Bars Fadl Breeze
Chetta


----------



## farley (May 23, 2010)

I learned how to cut on an old bay paint gelding named Rainbow. My friend has a horse named The Mare (hes an old cowboy) also has a gelding named The Bay (hes a a bay)... I call The Mare, Marry And The Bay, Baby hes just laughs. Grady was named Scooter before I changed it. 
Another friend bought a horse which didnt have a name and decided to stick with Horsey cause thats what her baby girl called her. haha
Ive also heard Hard Wood(Woody), 4Cs (chocolate Chip Cookies & Cream), Tomato, and Pans. And I did come across a horse that had no name at all.


----------



## Skutterbotch (Dec 1, 2009)

My horse's name is Skutterbotch, some days I regret it, but the rest of the time it totally suits her!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

A previous trainer has one named WYSIWYG She pronounced it Woosiewig. Translation: What You See Is What You Get.


----------



## EquestrianCowgirl4 (Jan 9, 2012)

I heard a horse named "Cancer"
yeah i didn't like it


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

My horse is named Squiggy. Real feminine, eh?


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

RICK! Lol I don't know what I was thinking.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Charmonix (Feb 20, 2012)

Harold -- Everyone tells me its a stupid name, but I love it and it suits him.  
Unicorn Peggy Miss Harmony -- ? I'm assuming a child picked that, but it is a registered welsh mare. 


and the best, Laryngitis- an appy pony that is shown in the jumpers locally here... Not sure what they were going for with that one, but...


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

I had a rescue Thoroughbred gelding named Whackem' Burno........ really....... that was the best thing the breeders could come up with at the time?


----------



## MelissaAnn (Aug 26, 2011)

I rode while on vacation in england and the girl who took me out told me she had a horse named Kevin. I loved it!


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

My geldings registered name is LA Storm. Which is boring. He stable name was Norm when i got him. Thats like an old mans name. Not a horse. Now hes ty. My new babys name was travis. Once again a name for a person. Not a horse. I still havent found a name i like for him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I have a horse named John. I had him on trial and was going to change his name if I bought him, but by the end of the trial period John had stuck!


----------



## MissColors (Jul 17, 2011)

There is a girl who shows a horse called Running Through Fences. Lol

Kelo's show name is RF Kelo's Chance. I hate it.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

Sue Bear. :-|

Little Gay Bar King. :lol:

Dry Soap. :-(

Taco. :?

Toots Buttercup (Norman's dam).

Drunken foal naming should have some type of fine. Like, make the breeder pay for it if a new owner has to change a horse's ridiculously stupid registered name.


----------



## arrowsaway (Aug 31, 2011)

I absolutely hate my boy's registered name.

Smokin Joe's Secret.

It sounds like a brand of barbecue sauce x.x


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/whats-worst-horse-name-youve-ever-90739/

Here's a link to another thread that I thought had some funny names on it


----------



## ModernThreat101 (Feb 3, 2012)

My mare's dam is named Gladys Knight. Couldn't find the horse... had tons of luck with the vocalist! I haven't heard anything else that was terrible, but there's a n interesting list building here.
Her registered name is "Limelight's Magic"... I haven't decided on a name for her other than her reg. Some thoughts:
Brandy (she's the color of it!)
Pretty Penny (because she was...)
Licorice Twist (my faves)
Red Hot Momma (she's got some boogey in her!)
Wench (not my idea...)


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I once knew a HUGE thoroughbred gelding (pretty sure he wasn't OTT) named Bizarro. He was absolutely massive. About 17.1hh and built like a bulldozer. I swear they felt it in China when that horse would run. He was a big bright bay that was body clipped, so he was super shiny all the time. His name definitely suited him, though. I was brushing him down one day and he was all chill...until I got to his neck. I started brushing his neck on the right side and he FREAKED out completely. Sat back on his lead rope, snapped the heavy-duty bullsnap on the lead, thrashed to his right as he went back (I had started to jump out of the way, but it happened so fast that he ended up slamming into me with his shoulder and I flew about four feet), sat onto his hocks (busted them open pretty bad) and just kind of sat there for a moment looking around like "What the hell just happened?!" He scrambled to his feet and stood there shaking while I got up, finished grooming him and treated the wounds on his hocks. Yeah, total bizarro. lol

My friend's arab's registered name is "Lika Quasar," which I think is kinda weird...especially considering his barn name is CJ (hello, random!).


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

A horse I knew was very well named but it has to be the worse ever!
She was by Sound Track and out of a mare called Creepy Crawly - her name was :-

Tape Worm


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

I work with an Appaloosa named Catfish  everyone laughs when we say his name! We also have a Talladega (named after the movie.. have a Carly, used to have a Ricky Bobby- all came together). We have a BelgianX named Red Bull who is the biggest pain in the butt at the barn. There's a cute little white pony named Tinkerbell, which I think fits her


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

I knew a mare whos name was Trout (Forele in Latvian, sounds pretty, but the meaning is funny for a horse). Also, one of my horse's grandfathers was Furgon, and one of his grandmothers - Oat (Auza in Latvian).


----------



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

A kids horse named buckers another one called nipper.


----------



## Alaskadraft (May 28, 2009)

I have a registered Quarter horse named :

JJ TUFF BUTT
(I call her TJ)

My APHA mare is named:
SNOWS MISS SNOOKS
What the heck is a SNOOK? I've looked it up and its a fish or means stuck up..!!
(I call her Twinkie)


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

There was a Thoroughbred race horse named Cigar


----------



## SkyeDawn (Mar 31, 2011)

ima parkin oops


----------



## BarrelRacer23 (Aug 17, 2011)

I went an looked at a horse with a friend once, the mares name was Swatara. Just a bit odd.
There's two horses that run around here that come to mind, Hot Diggity Dog and Eye Of The Goat -.- the goat one is just strange to me. On another note a strange name of a horse who runs around here that I love 3, 6, 1 Tricky Chicky Fun  I love the mares name lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

My old lad's name is Do It Again.. I'll be damned if I shout that across the field.
His stable name was Doey

My trainer's fave saying.. Do It Again.. PROPERLY ahahaha

I knew a horse called pedigree chum. I had no idea what its real name was.

I tried a lovely mare called Salima out.. my dad was like not cool... saliva!


----------



## herdbound (Aug 30, 2010)

There is a TB names "One Time At Band Camp"  Names I hate for horses - "Buck & Spooky" Just seems silly to curse them from birth. My mares reistered name is "Spooks Black Magic" out of a Stallion named "Spookin Fool" - sound slike something you wanna ride right?


----------



## mishap (Oct 21, 2010)

I have a mishap. Her registered name is breeses mishap. The thing is I can't imagine her with any other name. To know her is to know how much of a mishap she really is. Wouldn't trade her for the world eventhough she has a habit of living up to her name every now and again. Were I used to keep mishap also had a trouble.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MissColors (Jul 17, 2011)

My friends horse is named jasmine. But her show name will be Princess Farts Alot. And one of the girls in the clique has a paint show named I'm a Drama Queen.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

A paint mare's registered name in the pedigree for my mom's half Arab pinto: Oops

A paint mare that was owned by my DH's best friend. Registered name: Streaking Pitchfork 
Barn Name: Snort

I kid you not... They really exist


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

Saw in my endless online pedigree searches an APHA mare, solid paint bred, named Alpo Bound :shock: 

My childhood gelding was named SugarFoot. His registered name was Hay Sugarfoot. 

My oldest learned how to ride on a 37 year old quarter horse named Bar Suds.


----------



## doubleopi (Dec 27, 2011)

At the farm I used to work at we had a pair of ponies, both roans, one with tobiano that we started to call Salt and Pepper. Which was cute when you introduced them together, not so cute when it was just Salt. Poor girl.


----------



## Allison C (Sep 14, 2010)

Ugh. I don't like my horses name/s but they aren't changing. Barn name - Oscar. Registered name - My Cash Is Green. Whose cash isn't green?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horselover1215 (Jan 23, 2012)

My friends horses name used to be Artie,blechh. His name is Andy now. I know a gelding named Sparkle XD he's one of the best horses ever!!


----------



## ShortyHorse11 (Jan 16, 2012)

My current horse is a buckskin gelding that was named Pebbles when I got him. He was quickly renamed to Jasper. Another gelding I had for a short time was Easy Oil Otoe. They were calling him Otoe. That was changed before I even brought him home! He became Rory.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

There was a stud at this thoroughbred racing barn I used to board at that's stable name was Horny. NOT for the reason all you dirty minded people are thinking, this horse had two HUGE bumps on his head just like horns! Weirdest thing ever, he looked like a little devil horse. But it was still really funny whenever anyone talked about him.


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Mine That Bird! HATE that name. It's so grammatically incorrect.

---

When we first bought our old Shtland her name was Fashion...we quickly re-named her Merrylegs! =)

Sheena is a strange name..but I like it, though I have pretty much re-named her Beans. lol


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Dream was "Fifi" when we first bought her.
My friends horse was Tina, aka cowgirl.
I knew a pickup horse with a perfect question mark on his face, his name was "Query"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Also, (sorry for the double post) my lesson horse when I was 6 was named Zyzyxz
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## karebear444 (Feb 3, 2012)

My mare's name was Flash when I got her. Needless to say I hated it and renamed her Mariah. Didn't take long for it to stck, she seems to like it.


----------



## IslandWave (Nov 25, 2009)

I used to ride an Arabian named Quintos. I loved him and the name grew to be normal me, but when I look back on it... it was weird.

Also loved a horse named Ripper. xP


----------



## Nine (May 25, 2008)

NATC. we called her Nat Center for: Naval Aviation Training Center. Wierd.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Some names of horses that were at the college I attended... Rafter M, Macaroni, Joker, Heart, Jessie James<-- all of them were geldings

Two geldings that were born within a week (half brothers) named Chip and Dale. Named after the Disney chipmunks and they were true to their namesakes! lol


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

A book I read - blanking on name, written but someone named Susan something I think- and the horse was named Lay Me Down.


----------



## IslandWave (Nov 25, 2009)

SunnyDraco said:


> Some names of horses that were at the college I attended... Rafter M, Macaroni, Joker, Heart, Jessie James<-- all of them were geldings


I knew a horse named Rafters.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

a show jumper named Kalahua


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

IslandWave said:


> I knew a horse named Rafters.


He was named Rafter M because of his brand of a "M" with what looked like a roof over it. LOL

Inventive naming of horses by the college professors (horses were bought at auction or donated to the college). The gelding named Heart had a heart brand on his shoulder, so he was named Heart for lack of a better name for a bay QH that loved to run barrels and poles. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

I forgot the name but a member heres horse had one weird and long name, its like a sentence more so than a name!


----------



## CCBella (Jul 6, 2010)

Tinkerbell for a gelding. He was a 16.2 pally QHxTB. We just called him Tinker


----------



## Hickory67 (Feb 18, 2012)

OuttatheBlue said:


> There was a stud at this thoroughbred racing barn I used to board at that's stable name was Horny. NOT for the reason all you dirty minded people are thinking, this horse had two HUGE bumps on his head just like horns! Weirdest thing ever, he looked like a little devil horse. But it was still really funny whenever anyone talked about him.


My mare is lusty. Her registered name is Lust for Green.


----------



## joachim (Sep 3, 2007)

Magic Cash Investment


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

The last horse I owned was called Fly. I picked that - her barn name was Penny before I bought her. Her racing/registered name was Hidey Ho.


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

Button (an old, black mare)
Sugar (actually LA In Memory, but his owner didn't like this name - so a stud became Sugar...)
SRBHA. An arab mare. We called her Saba.


----------



## lizzy12312 (Feb 21, 2012)

one of the horses at my barn regestry name is triple x rated... why would u regester a horse with such a name we call her baby


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Another weird but super common one is.Cowboy. It's like naming a human Horse.


----------



## Fringe (Feb 29, 2012)

I've heard some weird ones!
La-a (Ladasha)
Tiana (TY-na)
Doug
Ms. Piggie
Turkish
Budlight


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

Mudpie's is The Studly Mudly But I like it! I think it fits, and, yes, I do feel like a genius for thinking it up.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

My Icelandic's have names in their pedigrees I can't pronounce and don't ask me to spell them, they have an old Norse name and the farm name where they were born. 

My daughter named her horse Uggy, the ranch we got him from called him Booger Butt so she changed it to Uggy Boogie and it was shortened to Uggy, but she also name her dog Um, she was 9.


----------



## mystykat (Dec 4, 2011)

My old Appaloosa mare's registered name is 'Ima Special Girl'... When I bought her they called her Baby. 
This made me very sad.


----------



## NeuroticMare (Jan 8, 2012)

We used to have a lot of fun with the names at the horse camp I worked at. One former employee had named a bunch after alcoholic beverages, which was considered not okay by the camp director, so we got creative changing them.

Brandy stayed Brandy for years, but very few people knew he was a gelding, everyone thought he was a mare until I pointed it out, even barn directors who had been there for years. Haha, they eventually ended up calling him Logan.

Jack Daniel was changed to Jackson Dan.
Captain Morgan was changed to Captain Crunch.
Tequila Sunrise was changed to Tiki.
Burger King was changed to just "BK".
Chester the Molester was changed to "Lester".

We also had a "Pretty Boy", who had a very unattractive head, but not more so than "Ocho" who was the 8th Mexican horse off the trailer. Brooks was a dun, but Dunn was a chestnut. Fifth Avenue, Hershey and M&M remain my favorite shetland ponies to this day!

I do make up nicknames for the horses at my barn, as I seem to keep a running conversation when I do turn-in, especially in the winter when my toes are getting cold. We had two horses here for a while who were both afraid to go into their stalls and took a lot of encouragement (owned by same person, I wonder if she did something in the stalls? she was really nice, so I don't know) I called them Tweedle Dumb and Dumble Dork. I call Foxy "Foxy Cleopatra" and Chiquita "Chickee Boomba" which have both stuck with their owner!

My friend had an OTTB he was changing into a jumper, he called him Nicki, I asked him what his registered name was and he wouldn't tell me, later on his mom came up to me and said that it was "Nick Nack Patty Wack" lol


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

My daughter was given a mustang named Panic, and it fit him he was the spookiest horse.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

The summer camp I work at used to have two geldings named Superman and Spiderman.

There is also an AQHA horse registered as Call Me Tater Salad. Ha.

Woroniecki Ranch Quarter Horses - Foundation Quarter Horses For sale
Those folks let their kids choose a theme for that year's foals. The last couple have been Star Wars and Pokemon.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I had a big red horse that was a complete bronc his registered name was...

"Barely Impressive"
and boy did he live up to it.


The last training barn I worked for all the barn names were random names...

Bob
Stanley
Ernie 
Bert
Roy(this was a filly)
Shorty
Flo
Annie
Steve
John...
you get the idea....


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

^^ Haha I have a QH named Johnny. Though it fits him...


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

cmarie said:


> My Icelandic's have names in their pedigrees I can't pronounce and don't ask me to spell them, they have an old Norse name and the farm name where they were born.
> 
> My daughter named her horse Uggy, the ranch we got him from called him Booger Butt so she changed it to Uggy Boogie and it was shortened to Uggy, but she also name her dog Um, she was 9.


I work with a horse named Ugg! Lol. She got her name because she's an English Shire and her feathers look like ugg boots...


----------



## MyLittleHunter (Jul 20, 2009)

Here are some of the strangest and worst horse names I've heard:

- Batteries Included 
- Dance With The Devil (chestnut and a super talented reiner)
- Mini Marshmallow 
- Mr.Steal
- Dawn Shredder 
- Love You 
- One Shot Butterscotch 
- Butterball


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

At a riding stable I rode a horse called Moose


----------



## karebear444 (Feb 3, 2012)

VanillaBean said:


> ^^ Haha I have a QH named Johnny. Though it fits him...


He's cute, but he looks a little upset with the camera


----------



## Tonipony (Oct 4, 2009)

There was a Standardbred stallion that a friend owned, his name was Matthew Tass. One of his offspring was named Smart Tass. I later owned Smart Tass for a while. I had another pony named Al Capony and my Icelandics have names that I can not pronounce.


----------



## EthanQ (Sep 5, 2011)

well two of my horses are named Bob and Frank......but my uncle (an old time cowboy) had a gelding named Doorbell...because I've been told it was the only way to get his attention was the say Ding Dong.


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

My friend has a masculine quarter horse gelding with a registered name of...Sassy Buckwheat! Who names a gelding "sassy"? Poor TJ. Lol.


----------



## BarrelChick1848 (Dec 16, 2011)

I have heard some VERY weird names over the years. The weirdest would have to be Bunnybanger. I mean come on, can you not come up with something decent?


----------



## 2muchcoffeeman (May 29, 2011)

In terms of weird horse names, the thoroughbred world takes the cake ... for instance, consider Mywifeknowseverything vs. Thewifedoesntknow - YouTube.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I had a cutting bred QH a few years ago named "Lintons Hangin Judge" but I called him Bobo. Great on cows but terriable on the trails. 

My current trail horse is a Paint mare named "Little Bonnie Blue" - right out of Gone With The Wind.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

On Gunsmoke Festus had a mule named Ruth and it was a gelding


----------



## Chansu (Oct 18, 2011)

i know a thoroughbred gelding called Egg. and a pony called Mr. Bear. oooh and a big grey eventer called Piglet. lol


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Chansu said:


> i know a thoroughbred gelding called Egg. and a pony called Mr. Bear. oooh and a big grey eventer called Piglet. lol


what no Eeyore lol


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

karebear444 said:


> He's cute, but he looks a little upset with the camera


Lol that's just his normal face...he's not a very happy horse.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Rascal came with the name Weasel and Toby's registered name is Motley.


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

well i got 2 geldings from a guy and one geldings mom was named Ricky... a white arab... i love this name but its different, his name is Z, just the letter he a big boy 18hh and sweet.


----------



## Losthope236 (Feb 9, 2009)

There are a few horses at my barn with odd names
We have:
Apple Jack
Hobbs 
Tank (not really odd but I don't like it much)
Strawberry
Kiwi
Pokie
Juicy ( the mare with many names)
Okie
Hoss
Tuff Muffin (poor girl but the Tuff suits her)
and my horse has a strange name herself: Araya


----------



## smokeslastspot (Jan 11, 2012)

I saw a thoroughbred once named Eats The Yellow Snow.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

I have Pickles AKA Docs Sonata Dream. She is cute, sweet and very quirky. The typical "dreamer" didnt cut it


----------



## lizzy12312 (Feb 21, 2012)

the farm i work o has a horse named easy hill dancer


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

I love people names on horses.. My moms friends had names such as:

Keno, Malcom, Wesly, Norman, Tony.. 

My cousins have had some off names.. 

Wrinkles - he's honestly the best gelding ever though, so quiet.
Frinzle - half brother to Wrinkles
Yum Er of a Dream is one of their studs.. like whats a Yum Er? they just call him Yumer lol. 

and my guy is named Walter  We had a rescue app once named Exit.. which fitted. He just wanted to leave.. haha super spooky.


----------



## WelshSnow (Mar 8, 2012)

My horses racing name is Cils Blanc - meaning 'white eyelashes' - true but not that pretty!


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

A mare I tried prior to purchasing my current. This horse was an OTTB; her Jockey Club registered name was Bag of Rocks and her barn name was Butters. Had I kept her her name would have been changed to Highland Heather for show; Amber for barn.


----------



## dunalino (Jan 4, 2011)

One time I rode a horse named Wart. Not surprisingly, he had a huge wart on his face. Also, my appaloosa gelding's name was Melman when I got him and I never bothered to change it. I call him Mel or Melly Boy sometimes haha.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lakotababii (Nov 28, 2010)

I once looked at buying a horse with a registered name of "Streakin Thru the Bar." :shock:

Another awesome one is Friktion. Spelled just like that. And he was a Tennessee walker. Awesome horse, stupid name.


----------



## SmallTownGypsy (Dec 17, 2011)

I didn't read through all 10 pages so I apologize if these are repeats in any way.

I remember a race horse's name coming across the screen and was like, "Huh?" but then I got it. His name was Eequalsmcsquared.

There is a Gypsy Horse stallion known throughout the Gypsy breeding world as "The Horse That Twisted His Gut." Gypsies tend not to name their horses unless there is something really special about them. This was a fantastic stallion, but I guess he got colic..?? Never heard the story behind his name. There is also "The Dock-Tailed Horse" and the "Half-Tail Mare." Not creative, but at least the names identify the horse well. lol


----------

